# My Ideal Work Bench



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

This is my work bench. For more info on the how and WHY of its construction copy the URL into your web browser.

http://www.peterspirito.com/workbench.htm


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice set up the Peter. Lots of room and storage! Thanks for the look see!

Corey


----------



## Mick N (Sep 23, 2007)

Iam so jealous. That bench would take up a third of my shop. One the best I've seen.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

Very nice shop,, your web site is a bit hard to get around in so I took a snapshot so I could see more ,hope that's ok 

I do like your work bench but I don't see your router setup, I see you collect oil cans, I have one or two also off old trains..

one small note you may want to set the date and time on your cam. 11-29-2008
not yet...

Bj


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

stunning bench, but seek help with the oil can fetish


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is a show piece Peter, but far too clean, neat and tidy to even consider making saw dust to mess it all up! I see you have an oil can for every day of the month, at least in February.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice bench Pete!!

You've got some pretty old finishing stuff there... you still using them??  

*COOL!!*


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Thanks Guys*

The oil cans you see are the overflow from the adjacent model railroad room. The camera date is correct. Its 11-29-2006, not 8. The lumber on the bench is Walnut, Aromatic Cedar, and Poplar that just arrived (photo date)from Steve Wall Lumber in North Carolina. Its planned for a hope chest for my sweetie Judy. She calls it a hope chest because she HOPES that someday it will be finished. The shop also has its own 3-ton a/c and satelite TV. The router table is real neat too. Photos & story next time. Great info on the drawers on the right side at my web site, see the Cheese Box story


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice bench and I love neat and clean.....Great Job


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Freshness counts*



Joe Lyddon said:


> Nice bench Pete!!
> 
> You've got some pretty old finishing stuff there... you still using them??
> 
> *COOL!!*


Actually Joe, with the exception of that tiny can of oil stuff i use on an old gun stock there is nothing over 18 months old. I date every product with a peal and stick label. Freshness counts.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow! And my wife says I have a problem.

You're a woodshop-aholic and a neatfreak.


----------



## PROWOODWORKER0978 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Bench And Great Shop Storage. Did You Design This Bench Yourself Or Did You Have Plans? I Would Love To Have A Bench Like That In My Home Shop. I'd Love To Know More About This Bench. Take It Easy.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Your entire set-up is just great. Good for you.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

That is the most organized and cleanest shop I have ever seen.. 
Awesome workbench.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Keeping it CLean*

Thanks for all of the good comments. The little drawers on the end have an interesting history. Here is a link to the history and construction of the little drawers at the end of the work bench. http://www.peterspirito.com/cheeseboxes.htm . 

I think the key to this bench is the modular construction that allows it to be completly disassembled into six sections each of which can be moved by one person, and reconfigured too. http://www.peterspirito.com/workbench.htm 

TODAY'S PROJECT: I just installed a Jet AFS-1000 Air Filtration unit. http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4673&mode=details#tabs 

I feel keeping the shop clean and not tracking saw dust into the house is just something I think is right to do for my wife. I take medication for the Obessive Compulsive neatness. (but not always  )


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

That is really a very workbench, I like all the storage. One question, I see you have outlets on the front. How do you get the power to them?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

pmspirito said:


> Thanks for all of the good comments. The little drawers on the end have an interesting history. Here is a link to the history and construction of the little drawers at the end of the work bench. http://www.peterspirito.com/cheeseboxes.htm . . . .


MAJOR cool idea -- not only from a practicality standpoint -- but because of the connection to your dad.
GREAT bench all around - but after reading your site - I can see where that element would be extra special.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

There are also 2 electrical outlets on the back side of the bench too. All 4 outlets are wired together within the bench with Romex. There is a short heavy duty extension cord that comes out at the back corner of the bench and plugs into the GFI wall outlet next to the door.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice setup. I've got plenty of saw dust I can share if you need some.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Update. Workbench Drawings at Peter's Web Site*

As an update to the work bench photos etc. I had several requests thru my website for more construction details and drawings. I have posted some exploded drawings to better explain the modular construction. 

Workbench Drawings

thanks for all of your previous comments. :yes4:


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Peter, It gourgeous! and that shop is super neat! I would be afraid to do anything in there for fear of making a mess. If I built one that big in my shop,(garage) the top would need to be thicker and softer, cause that is where I would be sleeping!

Great job and thanks for sharing the detail with us.
One quick question? Do you really mark the length on EVERY piece before you put it away?

Again thanks and please keep sharing. I have bookmarked your site and will be back to look around and dream.

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes that is one heck of a nice workbench and a beautiful shop! Makes one envious!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't mark those that go in the trash bin. I do mark the purchase date on all cans of finishing materials, and the spices and cooking oils etc in the kitchen (anything without an expiration date). :moil:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very well thought out workbench I would love to have that in my shop but space wil not allow me. How big is your shop?

You have everything in its place and it lokos great. 

Nice job.


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

My workbench.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Nice looking bench DAMIR66

Clean too!!!

I like the vice. That is a good idea. I need to rebuild my bench.


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks, Chuck-grmi.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good looking bench Damir. What kind of jig is that under the bench?


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mortise jig.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Very well thought out workbench I would love to have that in my shop but space wil not allow me. How big is your shop?


thanks to everyone for the compliments. The shop is 24 feet wide and 31 feet long.


----------



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

Very neat!


----------



## WoodchuckTN (Oct 17, 2011)

I see some modifications in my workbench's future! Thanks for the good ideas here and on your site (which I enjoyed very much - one of the most well-done Ive seen).


----------



## Ziggy Diaz (Dec 23, 2008)

Peter,

For the workbench, i find only one word to suit it's description bellissimo!!!

For the cheese box/ story, I really enjoyed seeing how recycling is really an old concept, just that older containers were better looking than our modern plastic bottles and plastic wraps. This reminds me of the origin of the soap box phrase.

Thanks for sharing your stories, and woodwork with us, neatfreaks invented "5 s" or visual management of the work place, which continues to be adopted by many companies over the world as a desireable workplace management strategy, so, you could also say i have a "world class visual management system" in my shop that helps promote productivity, efficiency and safety.

Regards,

Ziggy


----------



## Oakenrealm (May 13, 2011)

Your workbench yield organization in the shop nicely. I try but never achieve the success you have. Good Work!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to whoever bumped this thread.

Great job and web site , Peter.


----------

